
Reports: Best and Brightest Don't Want to Work at Big Tech Companies Anymore - JSeymourATL
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/reports-americas-best-brightest-dont-want-to-work-at-big-tech-companies-anymore.html
======
JohnFen
It's not just recent grads. I've noticed that an increasing number of
established devs I personally know at Facebook, Google, and to a lesser degree
Microsoft are growing pretty shy about telling people who they work for. They
find it increasingly embarrassing.

